# Nismo's Lawn Journal



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Where to start... Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. Most definitely a cool season lawn, approx 8000 sq ft. Looking to do a partial overhaul to thicken existing lawn and fill in many bare spots. Can't do a full kill-off and start fresh like most of the hardcore people on the forum.

I've been lurking the forums pretty much daily. Also been watching many of the well known youtubers out there. The internet is a beautiful source of info.

Bought our forever home in late 2017. 2018 was spent on a full gut and remodel of the home. Fall 2019 is nearing and its time to give the yard some love. The land is mostly clay and was very alkaline. Managed to raise acidity and get it close to where it needs to be. The clay is very hard and very compacted - neglected for years. I've done at least two rounds of PARIII and RoundUp thus far. I have 90% of the weeds under control but its not 100% perfect yet. Some crab grass looking stuff (could be nimblewill) has started to grow now so it may be time to learn how to use Tenacity.

Hunter sprinkler system in the front yard (approx 1500 sq ft) and I'll have to do manual irrigation in the back yard. Waiting for my impact sprinkler to show up from amazon. Should be here in the next few days.

The arsenal:
- Aera-vator ae40e (tow behind) purchased off the classifieds and rebuilt to its former glory.
- 50lbs of Turf Purfect D.O.T. grass (hard fescue, chewings fescue, and creeping fescue). My local turf specialists claim this is a hearty blend that needs very little water.
- 200lbs granular humic acid (www.blackearth.com ACTIV80 GG)
- 50lbs 18-18-18 (www.synagri.ca)

The plan:
- Start with a scalp - I usually keep the lawn around 3.5 - 4", I plan to go down to 2.
- Broadcast my humic and my seed.
- Use the aera-vator to vibrate the seed and humic down as well as break up the clay surface.
- Start the frequent watering process for a week.
- End of week 1 - toss down my 18-18-18
- Continue frequent watering process. Depending on weather scale back or increase as needed.

Your feedback on the plan is appreciated. I'll try and get some pics up when I can.

Thanks all - and continue the excellent work in this community.
Alex


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Interesting choice of grass seed.. If you are satisfied with the fine fescue only lawn seems like a good plan, however, pictures would be good.

If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase the ACTIV80 GG from? I have been looking for a granular humic that I can get locally.

Thanks

Stu


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Interesting choice of grass seed.. If you are satisfied with the fine fescue only lawn seems like a good plan, however, pictures would be good.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase the ACTIV80 GG from? I have been looking for a granular humic that I can get locally.
> 
> ...


Hey Stu,

The seed was unfortunatly purchased before the education process. If there is something that I should mix in to make it better looking, I'm all ears (or I guess eyes in this case).

The ACTIV80 GG comes from a company called SpreadX in St. Isadore, Ontario (Est of Casselman). Here is their website. http://spreadx.ca/


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Nismo,

I would be surprised if your lawn was not already a standard northern blend of KBG, PRG and Fine Fescue. That is typical for Ontario. If the lot was sodded it almost certainly contained a high % of KBG. If it was seeded it is hard to really know.

Some pics of your lawn would be useful. Normally it is hard to overseed *** into existing turf since it takes long to germinate and gets limited light as the other grass grows. PRG and the fine fescues germinate quicker so that is possible. Again please post some pics. A lot of people believe they need to overseed, when they just need to feed the lawn and be patient while it thickens up. Since fall is approaching your timing is right for feeding and letting it thicken. You will get most of your thickening happening this time of year.

Which Nissan car do you own?


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Let's see if this works. Front yard. Good from about 150 feet away.... but that's about it.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Nismo Clay, compaction, I would aerate the heck out of it, not once...every 6 months. multiple passes. It will look as a grave yard after, but you are just at the beginning, so bringing an 'evil from beyond' won't hurt much at this point. It will allow all of the goodies you get to go down where they belong.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Back yard


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Nismo,
> 
> I would be surprised if your lawn was not already a standard northern blend of KBG, PRG and Fine Fescue. That is typical for Ontario. If the lot was sodded it almost certainly contained a high % of KBG. If it was seeded it is hard to really know.
> 
> ...


Stu - I think you're right about it being a blend. Its likely a mish mash of all sorts of overseed and sod mixed together. Its terrible and I really should start from scratch, but I can't unfortunately. We have a few events we're hosting at the house this fall and I can't have a totally overhauled lawn.

The reason I'm thinking about over seeding is that as you will see in the pics there are plenty of bare spots that need seed. I don't think I can thicken the lawn to cover up all those dead spots.

The Nissan is a 1992 240sx. My first car that I've totally restored and maybe added a few mods to make it a little quicker than its original 155hp from the factory.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @Nismo Clay, compaction, I would aerate the heck out of it, not once...every 6 months. multiple passes. It will look as a grave yard after, but you are just at the beginning, so bringing an 'evil from beyond' won't hurt much at this point. It will allow all of the goodies you get to go down where they belong.


My thoughts exactly - which is why I purchased that Aera-vator from Kijiji. This is going to be a multi-year process. So for the next little while I'm going to vibrate the crap out of it.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Nismo Use the opportunity and overseed very soon. Our window up north is closing (mine is closed per say). If you have no time to read and order fancy seeds and your area is mainly sunny, just pick up the Scott's sunny mix. It is 80/20 KBG/PRG and is decent for what it is... avoid coated seed and seed on sale, you never know how long those bags were sitting in not perfect conditions on a shelf... I guess you are looking for Tier 1-2 lawn for now. That will do the trick. If locally you can source better seeds (I have shared a link to a very interesting source in Kitchener ON) you can try this too.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @Nismo Use the opportunity and overseed very soon. Our window up north is closing (mine is closed per say). If you have no time to read and order fancy seeds and your area is mainly sunny, just pick up the Scott's sunny mix. It is 80/20 KBG/PRG and is decent for what it is... avoid coated seed and seed on sale, you never know how long those bags were sitting in not perfect conditions on a shelf... I guess you are looking for Tier 1-2 lawn for now. That will do the trick. If locally you can source better seeds (I have shared a link to a very interesting source in Kitchener ON) you can try this too.


The plan is to get it down this weekend - I've blocked the calendar and told everyone not to call me as I want a few hours to get it done. I'm hoping these hot and humid temps we're seeing right now will drop off a bit for this job.

Our local feed and seed company is a TurfPerfect dealer. They suggested this stuff http://turfperfect.com/dot.htm so I bought a large bag of it. Wasn't expensive at all, maybe 40 bux for 50lbs? I can always see if they have a *** blend for next year. For this year I'll use it up and then maybe consider getting into the fancier KBG stuff for next year. Might as well continue the mish mash of blends that are already in the lawn.

I try to avoid the box chains as much as possible. I've had nothing but bad experiences with their products.

And yes, for this year... definitely a Tier 1 worst case Tier 2 best case. It would be impossible to do Tier 3 without a full overhaul.

I'll definitely check out your Kitchener source. I make a trip down to Toronto at least a few times a year.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Nismo Oscturf.com
They sell mostly Jacklin seeds. Mainly a golf courses supplier, they were kind enough to ship me anything I wished for...
Keep us posted. I am at day 8 after seed down in a full reno...another storm is coming tomorrow...


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @Nismo Oscturf.com
> They sell mostly Jacklin seeds. Mainly a golf courses supplier, they were kind enough to ship me anything I wished for...
> Keep us posted. I am at day 8 after seed down in a full reno...another storm is coming tomorrow...


l'll keep you guys posted for sure. Thanks to you and Stu for the help. I appreciate the feedback you guys are providing.

What part of Montreal are you located in? I spend enough time there as well. Beautiful city.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I think the approach you have is good. I would cover the bare areas with peat moss after you seed down, but if you are having events that might be a problem (depends when your events are). The seed you got is a bit scary to me since it mentions ideal for road side, municipal areas and low maintenance residential. But..... It is fine for overseeding what you have, and then you have not invested much if later you decide to blow it away for some elite cultivars.

I assume you have either turboed your KA24DE or swapped for an SR20DET


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Nismo close to where flat is not the daily vue...

And now hoping not to regret re starting what I've had


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I think the approach you have is good. I would cover the bare areas with peat moss after you seed down, but if you are having events that might be a problem (depends when your events are). The seed you got is a bit scary to me since it mentions ideal for road side, municipal areas and low maintenance residential. But..... It is fine for overseeding what you have, and then you have not invested much if later you decide to blow it away for some elite cultivars.
> 
> I assume you have either turboed your KA24DE or swapped for an SR20DET


I think the peat moss is okay... the house just needs to look 'presentable'. I think my fiance needs a break from major construction for a little while. After a long overhaul on the interior of the house, I think she's enjoying coming home to a house rather than a job site. Pick those battles....she didn't say not to get back to the cars 

Sounds like you have some experience with Nissan's yourself, Stu. It's an SR under the hood. I've had many other cars since, but for some reason I always gravitate back to this one.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @Nismo close to where flat is not the daily vue...
> 
> And now hoping not to regret re starting what I've had


Ah man the sight of snow and slush on the side of the road makes me cringe. Too soon buddy, too soon!

Lawn looks gorgeous though. Why the restart?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Nismo Decided I am ready to bring it from Tier 2 to 2.5-3?
Seeded low mow KBG elite cultivars. This requires you to start over. Reel mowing next year is my plan. Let's see if weather is not going to washout my dreams .
B


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @Nismo Decided I am ready to bring it from Tier 2 to 2.5-3?
> Seeded low mow KBG elite cultivars. This requires you to start over. Reel mowing next year is my plan. Let's see if weather is not going to washout my dreams .
> B


Oh wow... reel mowing is a big step. Fingers crossed the weather behaves for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Nismo said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the approach you have is good. I would cover the bare areas with peat moss after you seed down, but if you are having events that might be a problem (depends when your events are). The seed you got is a bit scary to me since it mentions ideal for road side, municipal areas and low maintenance residential. But..... It is fine for overseeding what you have, and then you have not invested much if later you decide to blow it away for some elite cultivars.
> ...


Yeah... I have owned three SR20 powered cars (92 NX2000 and two 2001 Sentras).. When I was younger I wanted to get a 240 and do a Sylvia conversion... Now I am much older and have no Nissans....


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Nismo,

I'm also from Ottawa and drive a highly modded Fiat 500 Abarth. We need to meet up ;-). I'll be picking up some milo at the border as soon as I can heal my back; also I drag race at Luskville and finished organizing this year's season of autocross (mco.org).


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Yeah... I have owned three SR20 powered cars (92 NX2000 and two 2001 Sentras).. When I was younger I wanted to get a 240 and do a Sylvia conversion... Now I am much older and have no Nissans....


Probably shouldn't mention i've done the Silvia conversion...   .

I was the second to do the swap in our area before all the easy pre-made harnesses, forums full of info and cheat parts like mandrel bent U's and intercooler kits existed. If I think back to splicing the NA and JDM harness (wire by wire) and cut and welding alumium straight pipe to make an intercooler kit... no wonder I can't part with it. I must have a million hours into the damn thing. :lol:


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

doverosx said:


> Nismo,
> 
> I'm also from Ottawa and drive a highly modded Fiat 500 Abarth. We need to meet up ;-). I'll be picking up some milo at the border as soon as I can heal my back; also I drag race at Luskville and finished organizing this year's season of autocross (mco.org).


Nice man! I haven't been a member of the MCO since... since... er.... 2003-ish? And Luskville... man, that place was the worst. I hope Arnie's done some paving up there since the last time I was there. They had just rebuilt the burnout box. You'd drop off the pad and dodge potholes for the rest of the 1/4. :lol:

How the heck do you get Milo across the border? I'd totally be in for a group buy.

The Fiat sounds pretty interesting as well. Details?!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Luskville is soooooooo much better than the early 2000s ;-). Only a bit bumpy after the trap lights on the right lane, but funny story, my personal bests are always done in the right lane.

Right now, I shipped it to ogdensburg with "myusaddress" but because it doesn't contain pesticides or herbicides we should be able to bring it across especially since it isn't for commercial use! I'll let you know how it goes lol.

The Abarth? Well, buckle up nancy (er nismo). 
Suspension is fully reengineered using custom valved coilovers to my spec and with custom spring rates. The engine has every single bolt on, a custom meth tune from John at Tork motorsports and of course meth injection ;-). It's an absolute riot of a car to drive, imagine an older 90s Honda hatch with torque.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

doverosx said:


> Luskville is soooooooo much better than the early 2000s ;-). Only a bit bumpy after the trap lights on the right lane, but funny story, my personal bests are always done in the right lane.
> 
> Right now, I shipped it to ogdensburg with "myusaddress" but because it doesn't contain pesticides or herbicides we should be able to bring it across especially since it isn't for commercial use! I'll let you know how it goes lol.
> 
> ...


Good to hear they've invested some money in that place. So close to home, it was a shame we had to go to Napierville to run a decent ET.

Definitely keep me posted on the boarder crossing. Even though it isn't a pesticide or herbicide, I was under the imperssion there was issues because it was a fert made of biosolids. Something about not being able to ship sewage was their loophole? Can't say for sure, but I have my fingers crossed for you.

Funny you mention valving on coilovers. I just ordered some new shim packs for mine as well. Just need some time to rip everything apart and swap it over (likely this winter). Sounds like quite the pocket rocket you've built. Nothing more satisfying than whiping the grin off a mustang or corvette owner's face with half the motor


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

this the nismo from the old days? 613driftwerks stuff?>

lol

small world


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

I have dealt with the big contractor bags of seed in the past from landscape places. garbage. was riddled with weeds the next year.

Get a good quality seed and go from there. I have used "quality seed" brand and specifically their "elite estate" seed and have had good results. its a mixture of KBG and creeping fescue.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

MMoore said:


> this the nismo from the old days? 613driftwerks stuff?> lol
> 
> small world


Sorta I guess... hung out more at NEO than driftwerks. And yes, very small world.



MMoore said:


> I have dealt with the big contractor bags of seed in the past from landscape places. garbage. was riddled with weeds the next year.
> 
> Get a good quality seed and go from there. I have used "quality seed" brand and specifically their "elite estate" seed and have had good results. its a mixture of KBG and creeping fescue.


Any recommended dealers? I'm not above driving to kingston to spend and afternoon and grab some seed.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

I would check quality seed website (send them a message or call) they will put you in touch with a distributor.

I have bought from Pyke Farms here in Kingston but they are a small biz so im not sure how often they keep stock of the seed. its ~$150 for 25lbs iirc.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@Nismo Call around to local sod farms and ask if they'll sell you a bag of seed - that's what I did.

You'll have to buy a 50lb bag, which is perfect for your lawn size.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> @Nismo Call around to local sod farms and ask if they'll sell you a bag of seed - that's what I did.
> 
> You'll have to buy a 50lb bag, which is perfect for your lawn size.


Not a bad idea actually... we have 3 large sod procuders just south of town.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow, driftwerks and NEO, so good to see some local broo ha ha ;-).

Speaking of shim stacks, do you have a shock dyno?

Also just found Home Depot sells Pur Gro, it'll make your lawn smell strongly of a Chicken Coup but it is a very close resemblance to Milo.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

doverosx said:


> Wow, driftwerks and NEO, so good to see some local broo ha ha ;-).
> 
> Speaking of shim stacks, do you have a shock dyno?
> 
> Also just found Home Depot sells Pur Gro, it'll make your lawn smell strongly of a Chicken Coup but it is a very close resemblance to Milo.


Re the broo ha ha... feels like a lifetime ago. Do you still have a toy in the garage?

I don't have a shock dyno personally, but I know someone who does.

I had a look at the Home Depot stuff you're talking about. I didn't like what I saw or smelled so I left it at the garden center. Even though I have a good quality broadcaster, I can see it getting stuck in the chute. The bag i grabbed was all wet and clumpy. Could have been my specific Home Depot location though. Didn't look like anyone cared about the garden center, everything was just tossed everhere in a mess.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I posted this few times so far, but here is another option for 'local' seeds
oscturf.com
Their super elite mixture is mostly from Jacklin seeds US. 320CAD for 55lbs.
They ship fast.
B


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

They are on the list!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Nismo I talked to them multiple times and the customer service is top notch. I never asked them though if they can do monostand. They definitely can do smaller bags, but it will be more expensive.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

UPDATE: Scalped lawn down to 1.5" (looks terrible) and aera-vated north south to break up the clay. Spread the ACTIV80 GG and the existing seed I had. Then aera-vated again east west to vibrate everything into the ground. Topped everything with peat moss (especially the really bare spots). Sprinklers have been running two cycles a day, 15 mins a cycle (4:30am and 7pm). T-minus 7 days for 18-18-18.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Nismo is the top layer of your soil, still slightly moist just before a cycle. Do you have water paddles right after a cycle? I am just curious how it goes with only 2 waterings a day. I run 4... 7-11-3pm-7pm


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

The surface looks dry, but if you scratch at it, its moist just under the surface. No puddles after a cycle, everything is absorbing nicely after the aeration. My old man is one block over (idential soil type) he's only doing 1 cycle at 20 mins and he's got germination on his day 5. He started 2 weeks ahead of me.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Day 14 update. Things seem to be filling in as planned. Is there anything else that can / should be done at this point other than continuing with my water schedule?

Still a crap load of weeds to deal with. Should I hit it with another round of Par III in a few weeks or wait till spring?


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

I would wait. Most of the weeds die come cold weather. And spraying in new grass isn't recommended


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Nismo You are basically done with herbicides for this year. Make all possible to give those babies a chance to survive the winter. Next spring, evaluate and take a decision over 2 choices, selective herbicide if lawn is weak or Pre M if think it will fill in over spring.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

yeah, get a pre-emergent for sure if you don't have one. I bought prodiamine65wdg and its really kept my lawn weed free. this spring I selectively sprayed areas with it for pre-emergent protection because I had an area to spring seed and do repairs by the sidewalk. so you don't have to choose either pre-emergent OR seeding. you can do both if you have areas that are good and areas that aren't.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

I figured a selective spray might harm the new grass, but you never know... so I put the question out to the pros.

One more question though (as i've never used a pre-emergent before), I understand that it stops new weeds from germanation in the lawn, but does it also take care of existing weeds as well? Also what is the timing for pre-emergents? I usually spray my selective herbicide as the dandilions are coming up. I'm assuming the pre-em is put down much sooner than that?

Thanks as always for the sound advice.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

yeah, put it on the lawn in the spring when the grass starts to get pretty green. people reference 50 degrees F soil temps... but it lasts for months so it doesn't hurt to put it down in advance when it is convenient.

I did a split app (one spring, one in august---be careful because it says not to spray it in stressed lawns, but I had weeds coming so I did it anyways--).


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Pre-emergents prevent new weeds from germinating. Although dimension does have some limited post emergent abilities on young crab grass, don't count on it to take out other weeds.

I do two apps in the spring - one at the end of April and the second 6-8 weeks later just before the hot July days arrive.

I do a third in the middle of August.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

First cut after reseed. Things are looking much better and thicker. I realize it looks like someone with ADHD cut the lawn by the pattern, but I didn't realize how dull the blades are on the tractor until I had actual grass to mow. Had to do a little zig-zagging to grab the strays.



The Before shot for comparison - cloths line is finally gone as well. Less to work around.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Front cut with a little more care. I need to work on my stripes.


----------



## mensreaj23 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello, I'm new here and from Ottawa (Stittsville) so just catching up on the local posts. How are things looking for you this year? Looks like you did a great job last year.

I just finished a full front yard reno a couple of weeks ago which ended up being good timing with all the rain lately.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey Mensrea,

This year was a bit of a disaster. Started off really well, then my son was born mid summer and I couldn't really be as attentive to the lawn as I usually am. That led to a crab grass and nutsedge infestation that took over the entire front yard. Not a big deal, I've done two tenacity treatments, things are already looking much better. Next weekend I'll toss down some seed and hit it with the aeravator and things should be back on track.

Oh and my Honda bit the dust which means I'm tractor shopping again. If you know anyone unloading a Kubota let me know ;-)

What part of Stittsville are you located? I used to have a business out there so I'm familiar with the area.

Good luck with the reno, do you have a post started? I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## mensreaj23 (Aug 29, 2020)

Better time spent with the kids! I got 5 and my youngest one is 5 now so I'm able to get a bit more time to look after the lawn. This forum has been eye opening to say the least in what is possible with lawns. I'm really amazed at what everyone can do, especially in Canada. I just came across the candy that seedworld has so I'm hoping to make a purchase soon  Tenacity is on my list.

I'm in Jackson Trails, close to Hazeldean road. Unfortunately I have no leads for you on a tractor but good luck shopping!

Reno is looking good so far but the weeds are starting to come up too. I don't have a post on it but maybe once I know what I am doing, I can get a journal going. Still learning ...


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Was a rough summer but these temperatures and rainfall have made even bad lawns bounce back a bit around here. I'm in the south end of Ottawa.


----------



## BCliff (Aug 11, 2020)

So many people from Ottawa! I used to mow lawns in Stittsville. 
Richies can special order any seed or blend from Pickseed, brother just got 150 lbs of KBG midnight, came in a couple days.


----------



## mensreaj23 (Aug 29, 2020)

BCliff said:


> So many people from Ottawa! I used to mow lawns in Stittsville.
> Richies can special order any seed or blend from Pickseed, brother just got 150 lbs of KBG midnight, came in a couple days.


That's great to know and I'll definitely do that the next time I do a full reno. May be tempted to do it next year in the fall ....


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

BCliff said:


> So many people from Ottawa! I used to mow lawns in Stittsville.
> Richies can special order any seed or blend from Pickseed, brother just got 150 lbs of KBG midnight, came in a couple days.


BCliff speaks truth. I use Richies for seed, granular humic, starter fert, and maintenance fert. They have very knowledgeable people on staff (Innes location) that are always willing to humor my ridiculous demands.

Ebay is another source (not sure for how long) but there were a few suppliers out in Winnipeg shipping herbicides to Ontario without any issues.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

mensreaj23 said:


> Better time spent with the kids! I got 5 and my youngest one is 5 now so I'm able to get a bit more time to look after the lawn. This forum has been eye opening to say the least in what is possible with lawns. I'm really amazed at what everyone can do, especially in Canada. I just came across the candy that seedworld has so I'm hoping to make a purchase soon  Tenacity is on my list.
> 
> I'm in Jackson Trails, close to Hazeldean road. Unfortunately I have no leads for you on a tractor but good luck shopping!
> 
> Reno is looking good so far but the weeds are starting to come up too. I don't have a post on it but maybe once I know what I am doing, I can get a journal going. Still learning ...


5 kids! God bless... this is our first and its a chore. I can't imagine 5 of them 

Jackson Trails - that's a nice spot. Our old business was close by in the Sweetnam Business Park.

Don't be too concerned about the weeds, they can all be treated once the reno establishes itself. As for learning, I think its safe to say we're all still learning. Once you think you have a solid grasp on something, you end up with a curve ball you have to go do some reading and get educated on what's happening.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

SodFace said:


> Was a rough summer but these temperatures and rainfall have made even bad lawns bounce back a bit around here. I'm in the south end of Ottawa.


Tell me about it. I got my first 600 dollar waterbill this year.

That one stung a bit. :?


----------



## BCliff (Aug 11, 2020)

Nismo said:


> SodFace said:
> 
> 
> > Was a rough summer but these temperatures and rainfall have made even bad lawns bounce back a bit around here. I'm in the south end of Ottawa.
> ...


 Join me out in Ashton, I am on a well. Although high startup cost I don't have to feel bad watering!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

BCliff said:


> Nismo said:
> 
> 
> > SodFace said:
> ...


Tempting although 15-20k for a well buys you a lot of water. At an even 1000 dollars a year (which i never hit) that is 15-20 years of city living.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

After 36 years of dedicated service, I bid farewell to my Honda HT3810. If it wasn't for the fact that parts are near impossible to find, I would have tried to resurrect her one more time after the most recent transmission failure. Bitter sweet because its been a trusty work horse, but on the flip side the replacement gets delivered this afternoon


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Hellooo 2021 lawn season.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Is it spring yet?....

https://globalnews.ca/news/7613852/groundhog-day-2021-ontario-winter-predictions-online-covid19/

Would be nice if this rodent's ability to/not to see its shadow actually had an effect on the weather.

Sigh...


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Heyyyyy, that isn't a nissan!

On the bright side, I've been hearing birds in the morning.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

doverosx said:


> Heyyyyy, that isn't a nissan!
> 
> On the bright side, I've been hearing birds in the morning.


Ya had to say the N word eh? Between the lawn tractor and the car, I'm dying for my summer toys.

I heard the birds the other morning, very strange from the total silence I'm used too. Days are getting longer too. Nice to have some sunlight around 5:30pm.

How do you pass the winters, Doverosx? I used to have a snowmobile, but with Ottawa snow being so unpredictable I sold it and never found something to replace it to kill the time.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

This year? I have to do a lot of short walks to rehab my back, though, I used to help organize ice racing/winter driving school at capital city speedway; strangely, this COVID19 season would've been perfect for doing that work and here I was, not doing it at all.

I think this year, I really have just been taking time for myself and rehabbing myself back to health. Heated gloves, heated socks are my key to no excuse for not going out and walking ;-). I also got studded slip ons for my boots. As for the rest of the time...I've been dreaming about lawns lol.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Yeah COVID really put a damper on everything. We spent some time walking as well this winter... can't say I really enjoyed that all that much. What happened with the back?

Took some soil temps yesterday... 39F in the shade 49F in the sun. @doverosx @Babameca @SodFace (and anyone else around the area) when are you guys doing your pre-em applications?

Gonna head to Richy this week and see if the granular ferts are in yet. I think we're going to get an early start this year. I can't remember the last time I saw grass in March.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Nismo said:


> Took some soil temps yesterday... 39F in the shade 49F in the sun. @doverosx @Babameca @SodFace (and anyone else around the area) when are you guys doing your pre-em applications?


Did mine on Wednesday right after that bit of rain and before the rain all the next day.

Edit: first of two split apps, that is.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Nismo said:


> Yeah COVID really put a damper on everything. We spent some time walking as well this winter... can't say I really enjoyed that all that much. What happened with the back?
> 
> Took some soil temps yesterday... 39F in the shade 49F in the sun. @doverosx @Babameca @SodFace (and anyone else around the area) when are you guys doing your pre-em applications?
> 
> Gonna head to Richy this week and see if the granular ferts are in yet. I think we're going to get an early start this year. I can't remember the last time I saw grass in March.


Surprised that I didn't see this notification! Well, this post would've been the right conversation to have for us…syncing up with other lawn dudes would've helped.

It seems that we're in for another interesting year…to that end I sprayed prodiamine at the same time as sodface. It appears that I am getting germination of dandelion and clover. Hopefully we can get some regular rain to help us out since I expect the weed growth to outpace the grass growth.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Not sure about you guys, but my lawn is super stressed this year. There was a lot of patches that didn't see much if any snow and they are having a hard time bouncing back. I didn't get to my pre-em in time (sprayer issues) parts are on order so it looks like I'll be doing this post-em concentration this year.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

That blows!

I'm still trying to get a sense of what this season offers but I think the theme is: growth potential of weeds will outpace that of grass. I still have some general yellowing and for 80% of the lawn I'm full pull green…it's STRANGE! I keep going around and breaking up the yellow thatch, but without flushing from typical spring rain (so far), I'll have to deal with salt damage for a bit longer.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Nismo said:


> Not sure about you guys, but my lawn is super stressed this year. There was a lot of patches that didn't see much if any snow and they are having a hard time bouncing back. I didn't get to my pre-em in time (sprayer issues) parts are on order so it looks like I'll be doing this post-em concentration this year.


Did you pre-em last fall too? Some weeds might be from then. Now is still the time for pre-em I think.

My backyard is struggling still. Did a cut today though as some of it is going gangbusters...I attribute that to my fall blitz


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

I missed my fall blitz last year because of our newborn and man does it show this year. Usually the grass is ahead of the neighbors and looking great in the spring... not so much this year.

This fall is gonna be a super blitz... can't have a spring like this again next year.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

doverosx said:


> That blows!
> 
> I'm still trying to get a sense of what this season offers but I think the theme is: growth potential of weeds will outpace that of grass. I still have some general yellowing and for 80% of the lawn I'm full pull green…it's STRANGE! I keep going around and breaking up the yellow thatch, but without flushing from typical spring rain (so far), I'll have to deal with salt damage for a bit longer.


All we can do is take it one step at a time. I'm curious to see what's going to happen tomorrow with 5-10cm of snow scheduled to fall. I hope the weatherman is wrong as he usually is.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

First real cut of the season. Really seeing the effects of not being able to do fall blitz. But all in all from the weed field I started with 3 years ago, it's slowly moving in the right direction.





Any advice for anything obvious that I'm missing is always welcome.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Attempting to stripe



Finally got my sprayer dialed in as well. The stock nozzle unloaded way too much product at a time. These tee-jets have a much better application rate.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

The grass is looking much better despite the dry heat that we're getting this spring. Btw, what sprayer is that? I've got my eyes on sprayers that will be easy on my back.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

doverosx said:


> The grass is looking much better despite the dry heat that we're getting this spring. Btw, what sprayer is that? I've got my eyes on sprayers that will be easy on my back.


Thanks man... its coming along.

This is the sprayer - they were on sale a few months back. 
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200518864_200518864

The nozzle it comes with is designed to be towed by a tractor and not walked. So in stock form WAY too much product was being put down. I used some old pieces from a previous backpack sprayer to make my own boom. But there is other people who have modified this unit to walk behind as well. See this topic here:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7583


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Irrigation things are happening. All the quotes are back for the back yard. Now, it's a matter of who can get it done for this year.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Nismo said:


> Irrigation things are happening. All the quotes are back for the back yard. Now, it's a matter of who can get it done for this year.


 Would be interested to see who you choose. I am starting to look...maybe not this year even if they can do it. I'm going to try and have rainbird do a drawing and parts list so I can maybe ballpark what it'll cost. I have no idea what it's going to come out to. Definitely want to hire out, though, especially for the machine that slits the sod and pulls the pipe under.

I was recommended Yates by someone. https://www.yatessprinklers.com/


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

I've heard nothing but good things about Yates. They also came highly recommended.

I have all Hunter equipment in the front yard and I would like to continue with Hunter in the back yard as I'm very happy with the system overall. Sprinkler Solutions from Nutri-Lawn are in the lead right now. I'm just waiting for one more question to be answered but I'm 90% sure I will be going with them.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I was just about to recommend Yates based on what I saw being done in my neighborhood. They are booking out to September so call them tomorrow!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Humic down, 22-0-5 down... now we wait for rain. Maybe spray the rest of that kelp I have kicking around? I find the stuff is useless, but I may not be using it correctly.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

The old spyker needed a little love. Out comes the flitz and polishing ball. The wife thinks I've lost it. She may be right.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

So Richies kinda pissed me off this year. They fed me some stories about the Floratine stuff going up in price because of covid. Eventually they are going to need to find another excuse, but I digress. $150 plus tax for a 50lb bag of EON75? Yeah I don't think so…



Rittenhouse is now shipping Humic DG, 44lbs, to my door for 110 bux with tax. Yeah Richies can shove it.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Grass deserved a double cut since I had time last evening. Love the way it looks cut twice.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Nismo said:


> So Richies kinda pissed me off this year. They fed me some stories about the Floratine stuff going up in price because of covid. Eventually they are going to need to find another excuse, but I digress. $150 plus tax for a 50lb bag of EON75? Yeah I don't think so…
> 
> 
> 
> Rittenhouse is now shipping Humic DG, 44lbs, to my door for 110 bux with tax. Yeah Richies can shove it.


Rittenhouse sells Andersens? Nice!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Is this the rittenhouse in the USA? @Nismo


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Holy s*!T that spreader... :O


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

doverosx said:


> Is this the rittenhouse in the USA? @Nismo


Negative, St. Catherines, Ontario.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Babameca said:


> Holy s*!T that spreader... :O


Thank you... she was an excellent kijiji score for cheap.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

And so work begins. All the heads are flagged, got the main feed line run. And a good chunk of the heads done so far. They are humming along nicely.









Slight change of plans as I don't have the GPM from the city required to run the 360 degree Hunter MP heads. So we're running the PGP Rotators in the wide open spaces and MP's into the smaller corners.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Nice to have irrigation.
Lawn mower broken? &#128578;


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh man that's gonna be so awesome!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

BBLOCK said:


> Nice to have irrigation.
> Lawn mower broken? 🙂


Trying to keep it long through the warm months to see if it handles the stress better. Doesn't make lick of difference. Going back to 3.5 inch cut next go round


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

SodFace said:


> Oh man that's gonna be so awesome!


I'm fearing my water bills.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Nismo said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to have irrigation.
> ...


I did the same thing only to find out the taller HOC has probably caused my fungus issue.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

doverosx said:


> Nismo said:
> 
> 
> > BBLOCK said:
> ...


Yep... and under the trees in the shade I have actual mushrooms growing as things never really dry out there with the long grass... it as an experiment.

I'm gonna ride out the month at 3.50" then scalp for fall blitz towards the end of the month.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

The neighbour was tossing out an older chainlink gate door. Looks like the pic below. I grabbed it off the curb and I'm thinking drag mat for the tractor. Do you guys think this will work, or will the boarder around the chainlink not achieve the same results? I'm thinking top dressing and smoothing things out, not hardcore landscaping like @BBLOCK


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

The border will actually be more helpful with leveling, compared to a drag mat alone, which contours to the surface. Great acquisition! :yahoo:


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> The border will actually be more helpful with leveling, compared to a drag mat alone, which contours to the surface. Great acquisition! :yahoo:


Awesome, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Not really lawn related per say... but its shed related (and the shed holds the toys for the lawn). While the sprinkler guys were here, I asked them to pull a length of 10/2 nmwu underground wire from the back of the garage to the shed. Today I ran the shed side into the building. Tomorrow I'll get the garage side complete - then I can finally have some lights and plugs at that end of the yard.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Well September 1st again... Fall Blitz in full effect.

Step one... pick up 50,000 black walnuts



Then we scalp down to 2 inches.



Then spread 50lbs of Richie's premium blend (Fescue, Rye and ***)


Then Aeravator - Aerate and vibrate seed down




Then comes Andersons Humic DG, Synagri 18-18-18 and tonight we water the living bejesus out of it.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Hell yes! I'm hoping to avoid overseeding this year and btw, I can't wait for the bliiiiitz to be in full effect.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

That aeravator does one hell of a job. Top down view from the second floor.

Hopefully that fert I put down will help with green up. That 3 week heat wave did a number on my color.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Looking good! Man that overseed will be nice with irrigation!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

SodFace said:


> Looking good! Man that overseed will be nice with irrigation!


Fingers crossed.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Is that aera vator yours that thing is slick rick


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

BBLOCK said:


> Is that aera vator yours that thing is slick rick


Thanks, yeah its mine. One of those kijiji scores cause no one knows what they're looking at.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

How's the irrigation running

And what spreader is that?


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Irrigation hasn't been running much with all the water we've been getting over the last few days... but things have definitely greened and filled up since fall blitz. I was gonna snap a pic after cut... but that may be a while as I'm waiting on the hospital to call me back for a small procedure (stupid kidney stone).

Spreader is a Spyker Pro 60 Series Push Spreader, 40 lbs Capacity with Stainless steel hopper. They don't make this specific model anymore as the plastic hoppers are much more cost effective.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

So the front yard a few weeks back when I did the blitz (September 2nd)


And this shot today (September 15)


Back yard post irrigation install (August 6th)


Back yard today (September 15th)


I think I'm going to step away from the blend for over seeding and from here on out focus solely on ***/PRG to do my fill in. It still needs quite a bit of thickening up and I need something that is going to be able to handle summer heat. Thoughts?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

gly and mono? lol


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Every day its getting better and better. I feel its kinda cheating taking picks in the rain, but man it looks good.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Enjoying the mow….


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Those shots of the back are great!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

SodFace said:


> Those shots of the back are great!


Thanks man! Front is a little harder to get nice stripes with the tractor. Maybe next time I'll push it to get some shots.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

It's looking good

How much N have you dropped?


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks BBlock! Its come a long way from the heat stressed hay field in August.

1 round of 18-18-18 @ 2lbs per 1000 Sept 1. Same dose 2 weeks later just before the big rain storm we got.

Wanted my overseeding session to really push hard. Seemed to work out.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Yawwwwnnnn [scratch, scratch, scratch]... what the?

I guess its a new season... better update this thing... let's see, let's see... where the hell did we leave off? Lets go back to November 2021 when we decided to make the driveway 6 feet wider and redo the front steps. This was hell on the lawn, but with all those flag stones coming undone on the steps, people were getting hurt. Demo in progress snap.



May 15th 2022... I had just about enough of that stupid blue spruce in my front yard. Beautiful tree but horrible placement. Grass never grew well around it, it blocked the front of the house, it made it hard to see if cars were coming down the street from the east. Enough, it got the axe.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Left me with this mess to remedy... including 4 armor stones that were buried underneath the tree weighing anywhere from 150-300lbs per stone. I guess the old owners tried to make a rock garden around the tree and failed. All they did was sink into the lawn. My back is still feelin' it.



After a few hours of shovelling and levelling and re-levelling... the patch is ready to grow grass.





Next I have to deal with some kinda parsley infestation in the back corner of the lot. This area was once a veggie garden (previous owners) and I guess I didn't kill everything off here because I've got a mess to deal with.



Nothing a little Par III can't fix.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh that is gonna be a nice stand of grass in the front!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Its going to make my life so much easier without that tree in the way. The amount of time it took to maneuver around it and trim... I'm very much looking forward to not have to do that anymore.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Post derecho notes - I'm sure everyone's sick of hearing about the storm in Ottawa by now. Our neighborhood got trampled pretty hard by this thing. I've been trough 2 hurricanes before and I've never seen this kind of destruction. Here's some pics from the neighbourhood.

My brothers house


One of the main streets a few blocks away. 



The electrical towers coming into the city.


So what to do with 6 days without power... well the first thing that happened was my sprayer got a boom upgrade. I wasn't overly happy with my first iteration, so we went full out and put pro tee-jet nozzels on. The spray pattern is much nicer, the right amount of product gets down and it cuts my spray time in half. 


Not all the storm was bad... we got 2 inches of water and cooler temps which makes the grass go crazy. Might as well work on burning in those stripes.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Under. Statement. 1/3 rule be damned.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

doverosx said:


> Under. Statement. 1/3 rule be damned.


LOL... if I cut 1/3 rule i'd be cutting every second day.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Backyard is looking great!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

SodFace said:


> Backyard is looking great!


Thanks bud. The front is a bit of a dogs breakfast as the patch heals where the tree was. Pics coming soon enough.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

#stripelife





Did I mention how much I love not having that spruce in the front yard anymore. I should have removed it years ago.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Big league?


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

BBLOCK said:


> Big league?


Would you believe that's just how the kubota deck cuts? There isn't a single striping kit used here.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow man looking great over there!!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

SodFace said:


> Wow man looking great over there!!


Thanks bud!

Not bad for being late on everything this year.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nismo said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > Big league?
> ...


Really nice stripe and cut quality with the Kubota! I like the wave pattern...it's different! :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks @Chris LI - I'll be honest, the pattern was decided by the planter wall


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Nothing really exciting to report. Living that #StripeLife.





Held up pretty well over the really hot months.

Next week I'll pull out the aeravator, get it up and running and do my fall punch / overseed / fert routine.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

yard looks great.
Looking back on your past photos you all had a crazy storm sorry about all that damage.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks @606-Lawn!

We're trying to prepare for the next one, as sadly they seem to be occurring more and more frequently. We had another strong storm the second week of June which basically continued to damage the already frail electrical system that still hasn't recovered from the derecho.

My electrician is supposed to come install a transfer switch for our panel in the next few weeks so I don't have to do the extension cord shuffle next time around.

Ah well... at least no one got hurt.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Fall scalp, punch down and overseed. Aeravator makes light work of this job. Gonna toss down some granular humic and fert to get things going.

This is the last of the 3 way blend (fescue, ***, and rye mix). Going forward I think I'm gonna go strictly perennial ryegrass blend only. I need something fast growing to thicken this lawn up.

If anyone has any other ideas, I'm all ears.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Great photos! That looks like a nice and neat Swiss cheese. It should look great over the next couple of weeks.

On your seed selection, I wouldn't put all of your eggs in one basket with just prg. Even though I love my kbg, I have begun using some prg, for the most difficult areas to establish turf (I used to be 100% kbg overseeding and mini-renos everywhere). However, unless you already have a high percentage of kbg in the lawn, I wouldn't go 100% prg. You need enough kbg to spread and fill in as much as possible. If you go 100% prg, you will always have to do large scale overseeding. Also, prg is subject to winter kill in colder regions and can fry or be infected by gray leaf spot/pythium in warm/humid areas. You're probably more at risk for winter kill. Prg can be alleopathic, and difficult to introduce other types of seed, thus limiting you to prg seed in the future. These reasons are why I hadn't bought any prg in many years, and used it as a last resort in impossible areas to establish kbg. General recommendations are to not have more than 20% prg in the mix for a new lawn, so 80/20 kbg/prg has been the standard. I used to order a custom blend of 80/20 kbg/prg from my seed supplier at work for my ballfields, but in recent years, my order wasn't large enough to meet the minimum for the custom mix, and they recommended a 60/40 kbg/prg mix they make each year with NTEP rated seed, and it worked great! I would look for a mix like that, or take straight kbg seed and mix it with tri-rye. Percentage is by weight, and seed types roughly weight the same by volume, so you could take 6 scoops of kbg seed and 4 scoops of tri-rye and mix them in a 5 gallon pail. That's what I do.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks for the great advice @Chris LI. I didn't realize prg was so sensitive to the extremes. Everyone makes it sound pretty indestructible and fast acting. I'm glad I asked.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nismo said:


> Thanks for the great advice @Chris LI. I didn't realize prg was so sensitive to the extremes. Everyone makes it sound pretty indestructible and fast acting. I'm glad I asked.


You're welcome! Don't get me wrong, prg has it's place, and some folks love it, a la Ryan Knorr. However, I see it as a tool, or component in a lawn, but I wouldn't ONLY use prg seed. Ryan even points out what many of us complain about, which is the stemminess that occurs with higher HOCs (non-reel mowed). Prg is great at quick establishment, so it will stabilize the soil as kbg takes it's sweet time. It's also good for high traffic, so I'm not suggesting that you avoid using it, but just don't think using only prg is the best idea, unless your lawn is predominantly kbg. It will definitely help thicken up. I also would advise against 100% kbg overseeds into good lawns, unless that's what someone really wants, because it's difficult to compete. However, if you ever pull the trigger on a reno, I would try a 100% kbg 3-4 cultivar blend. Ryan does a good job of explaining pros/cons of different seed types in this recent video:


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

20 days after the fall blitz. Doesn't take much to make the lawn look like a million bux.





If only I could get it to stay that way in the hot summer months.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Installed a new camera to see what is tearing up the back yard. Looks like I may have a grub problem on my hands given the raccoon population. A question to the experts - try and fix it now? Or leave it and repair in the spring.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

They will keep eating this year and tearing the lawn. Treat now to avoid damage and for them to move to another food source away from your house. You can also sprinkle some cayenne pepper in the perimeter of your property to further discourage them from getting in your lawn.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> They will keep eating this year and tearing the lawn. Treat now to avoid damage and for them to move to another food source away from your house. You can also sprinkle some cayenne pepper in the perimeter of your property to further discourage them from getting in your lawn.


The pepper worked for me, when they tore up my backyard triv farm recently. I sprinkled it directly on the area and surrounding area they tore up. They must've gotten snoot full and hit the road. I flipped over the turf and tamped it down. It's doing better now. Check out my journal. You could probably mix it with something like Milorganite to act as a carrier. You'll have the double whammy. Deer don't like Milo, so it wouldn't be a stretch for raccoons, either.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

I'll give the pepper a try... I've already winterized my sprinkler system and can't water in any kind of grub killer product. 

As for the Milo, I wish we had such products available to us in Canada. We gotta sleuth around like criminals importing stuff illegally from the USA just to keep the basics up. Our country is going to crap real quick.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Sorry, I forgot about the no biosolids situation for you. Any uniform, low N, smaller SGN particle size would do the trick as a carrier. I figured Milo for all of the above and some quick release N and animal deterrent odor would be a bonus. It's a little cool right now for corn gluten or SBM products like Purely Organic Products 10-0-2, but they would work, too.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Sorry, I forgot about the no biosolids situation for you. Any uniform, low N, smaller SGN particle size would do the trick as a carrier. I figured Milo for all of the above and some quick release N and animal deterrent odor would be a bonus. It's a little cool right now for corn gluten or SBM products like Purely Organic Products 10-0-2, but they would work, too.


I did a little crime scene investigation this weekend... whatever those fat bastards are looking for its not grubs. I dug up about 20 test spots and found 1 grub in 20 holes. This makes sense as we're well past our grub season. Cayenne perimeter established. Haven't seen them since that evening... I wait, BB gun by the door.


----------

